# STEADY ACTION ALLL MORNING!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Troy Brignac and friend Ryan had a great day fishing right before the bad weather hit. We started off close due to the ominous looking sky and were rewarded with some nice trout. I had to stay on the troll motor but we were picking up some quality trout scattered along the bank. It was to be the pattern for the day catch a few at each spot do a little trolling pick off a few more move on to another spot do it again. Before long they had the limit of trout on ice. Two spots later we put 5 nice reds on ice along with a couple of drums and called it a day at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time Hour="12" Minute="0">noon</st1:time>.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMIT 50 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> 5 REDS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> 4 DRUMS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> 3 HEADS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RARTHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1">


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

great report! good pictures, and smiles.

you cant beat a day like that!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch! Nice drum, too!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job Capt. Gene and I know how you enjoy cleaning those sheephead oke


----------

